# Ben Affleck on Daily Show



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

Did anyone see this? If I remember correctly, he said something like, "I HATE the circumcisions. And if you get enough drinks in me, I'll tell you all about why I hate them." (paraphrasing)


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Telling a Jewish man this (Stewart) is bold!


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

I just went looking for the exact quote, and I found that Affleck got injured on the set of one of his movie and "had" to get an emergency circumcision. So I'm guessing that's where this is coming from. Poor guy!


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Lol, I was just coming here to post about this. I was watching the show yesterday...he kind of said it in a joking manner, but he really looked pretty serious. We were talking about it, trying to figure out if he was being serious or not, but we were pretty sure he was being serious.
Poor guy! It isnt surprising that he has negative feelings if he had to be circ'd because of an injury (which, like most of you, I would highly doubt he really HAD to be circ'd).


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)




----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

wow. i didn't know he was intact and then circ'd as an adult. What kind of _emergency_ would warrant doing that to a person??? How odd.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes, I wish he'd speak out (though understandable if he wouldn't.) Man, we need some celeb spokesperson besides Colin Farrell. Nice All-Amurrican boys like Ben Affleck.









(What on earth happened? And dang it, why'd some circ' happy Dr have to ruin one lone American sex symbol for what is likely no reason at all? Did a boom get caught on it? I'm dyin'. Did his wife ever get to experience it before? When WAS it? Now I need to get Ben Affleck drunk, it seems. Hmmn.)


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Tiger: What on earth happened? And dang it, why'd some circ' happy Dr have to ruin one lone American sex symbol for what is likely no reason at all? Did a boom get caught on it? I'm dyin'. Did his wife ever get to experience it before? When WAS it? Now I need to get Ben Affleck drunk, it seems. Hmmn.)








:







:


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Ben, if you're reading, I have a nice bottle of Opus if your ever in the neighborhood!

I'll pour a glass myself and we can rage all night!


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto3boys* 
Ben, if you're reading, I have a nice bottle of Opus if your ever in the neighborhood!

I'll pour a glass myself and we can rage all night!










I'll double that in good Kokanee beer up at the Mt Washington Ski resort.

>.> what? Mt. Washington is becomming more and more of a posh ski destination...and ski season is coming up...


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

someone needs to tell that guy about restoration!


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Maybe he should call me in and I could give him a consult?









Free of charge of course...


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes I have to admit ladies, Ben seems even more appealing to me now that i know he is anti-circ.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Ben, I make an excellent Wildflower mead...







:


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaggyDaddy* 
someone needs to tell that guy about restoration!


Islaywhiskey was cut later in life too...and he isn't gonna restore....I think he's of the mind of "I know what I had, and having a facsimile of it would just taunt me even more"

That's what my DH said when I asked him if for some god awful reason he had to get cut and would restore after. He's like "No....I know what I'd lost and a mere facsimile of it would just make me lose it" And I swear when he goes and gets his vaesectomy and he comes back circumcised I will freckin sue the Dr to high heavan and drive him out of practice for good...That's my biggest fear of DH going to get his V. Of course he knows he doesn't need to get circd...but you know, when it's numb down there......unless you're watching. Heck one of my ex's had a close call when he went in for his Vaes...The dr was like "Ok the V is done..and now while you're numb are you SURE you dont want me to take a little off the..." "OH HELLZ NO!!!" "are you POSITIVE"?? I mean this Dr really put the pressure on my ex to get a circ done. And the way he worded it was like "You better consent cuz I already did it" He didn't though..but the thought just...woah.

See it's different in a guy who's been circd from birth because he never really KNEW what he was missing, so a restoration, is better than nothing right? But a guy who's been cut later in life, knowing, experiencing, what it's like, it just would be like a kick in the face because he KNOWS it's not the same...

This is what my DH explained to me anyway...


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Pandora: The dr was like "Ok the V is done..and now while you're numb are you SURE you dont want me to take a little off the..."
this is truly disturbing. I can't wait to see Michael Moore's next documentary...called 'SICKO' (about the medical world)


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
this is truly disturbing. I can't wait to Michael Moore's next documentary...called 'SICKO' (about the medical world)

What's even more disturbing is this occured in Canada...


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Trust me, P, during the V they are WIDE AWAKE & watching & nobody is going to get a scalpel closer to a penis than the scrotum without a large manfist knocking them away!


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Ben, I make an excellent Wildflower mead...







:


I'm having a vision of a bunch of MDC intactivists, hovering around Ben, plying him with alcohol and comiserating with him on his circumcision.

I want to see that Daily Show - so annoyed that we watched a dumb movie last night and I missed it! Anyone know if it's been put out on YouTube or Google videos at all?


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Found it, I think. I'm at work so I will try to watch it with my headphones!









- Kira


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

i think they always reply it the very next day on Comedy Central. Check your local listings.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Trust me, P, during the V they are WIDE AWAKE & watching & nobody is going to get a scalpel closer to a penis than the scrotum without a large manfist knocking them away!

Well from what my ex said he couldn't really see much because of the whole drape thing....


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dh couldn't see either over the drape knowing what I know now if he had been intact I prolly would have insisted on going in there with him to protect him but he is already circed














: as it was he has a skin bridge that doesn't bother him at all, and frankly is part of who dh is to me now, and the Dr kept asking him if he wanted him to "fix" it for him







: I cant help but wonder if he could have billed the insurance for more $ for what would have been a very simple thing to do.









PS I know some skin bridges do need to be fixed and can cause major problems with erections and cleaning but that was NOT the case with my dh. He never mentioned to the Dr anything about it so IMO the Dr was soliciting for more work.








I got off topic there







Poor Ben. I cant even imagine what might have happened to need a emergancy circ.







:


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh heck, I needed a new location anyhow.


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Oh heck, I needed a new location anyhow.










Quote:

paquerette
Beakeeper

Join Date: Oct 2004
Location: Getting Ben Affleck drunk
Posts: 3,311








:


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Kira~* 







:

Hey Kira, DH might have to go down to your neck of the woods to get his V done...is there any Dr that you could reccomend down there that WONT try to pressure him into giving up his foreskin (or sneaking it off while things are numb)

I'm kinda paranoid about that...if you can't tell...


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Kira~* 
I'm having a vision of a bunch of MDC intactivists, hovering around Ben, plying him with alcohol and comiserating with him on his circumcision.


And then making him prove he had one


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

ok, I just watched it, and that was funny!

I wouldn't put it past Jon Stewart to be a little opposed to it, even with his religious background. I think he has girls though?

JS knew the storyline, he probably was involved in writing the segment, he could have asked any other question, he didn't take the opprotunity to defend it, I think there is an anti-circ component to that.

call me nuts.


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

It's too bad they put that right at the end of the show. I would have liked to hear more.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

I wouldn't put it past Jon Stewart to be a little opposed to it, even with his religious background. I think he has girls though?

JS knew the storyline, he probably was involved in writing the segment, he could have asked any other question, he didn't take the opprotunity to defend it, I think there is an anti-circ component to that.

call me nuts.
Granted, i have not seen the clip yet...but it is a _comedy show._ If JS was involved in it, it was obviously in the context of _comedy._ Circumcision is not comedy--and it makes me uncomfortable to think that it was used in such a light.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

if it's reaching the masses, it's reaching the masses.

Arrested Development is (I refuse to say was) a comedy, and there was mention of it there. Most of the time I think any mention of people being opposed to it is good, regardless of where that is. Gets people thinking.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep.

In the Daily Show, it's just the last 30 seconds of the segment.
JS brings up a tabloid headline, something like, "Frappachino-fueled Affleck Goes on Anti-circumcision Rant!"
So BA has a chance to say, "Oh, get a few in me, and I'll tell you all about it!"
JS: "Yeah, you'll say something extreme like 'Don't do it!' " (relaxed, matter-of-fact)
And the music comes up, and the segment is over.

Sounds anti-circ to me.

I looked around a bit for The Rant, and didn't find it. Though I found something pretty second-hand about BA having an accident while filming an action-packed scene for Daredevil in which he tussled with Jennifer Garner in an alley, and somehow cut himself on an aluminum can or something. Apparently it's easier to amputate the foreskin than stitch a wound closed.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

He cut his foreskin on a pop can in an alley?!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

JS: "Yeah, you'll say something extreme like 'Don't do it!' " (relaxed, matter-of-fact)
_I agree that any press is good press FOR US._ Although his statement (JS) could have just as easily been interpreted as Pro-circ, unless he was using alot of exaggeration. But he wasn't?


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

He cut his foreskin on a pop can in an alley?!
What a bizarre accident. Stitches were out of the question hun? Weird.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

I looked around for more details, but this is all I could find about the accident:
http://www.the-nextlevel.com/board/a...php/t-705.html
You'd think with all the press the man has gotten over the past decade, there'd be more out there about something actually sort of newsworthy.









I thought JS was not being sarcastic or joking about it at all, really, once he read out the silly headline. But I must admit to my bias- I have such a crush on JS, it would take something pretty blatant for me to believe anything bad about him.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay, I read the link that ramlita posted.

Now I'm wondering... um, wasn't he wearing PANTS? That just seems bizarre.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
Hey Kira, DH might have to go down to your neck of the woods to get his V done...is there any Dr that you could reccomend down there that WONT try to pressure him into giving up his foreskin (or sneaking it off while things are numb)

I'm kinda paranoid about that...if you can't tell...


You could call this fellow - I've been browsing his site and so far, so good....better to arrange a consultation to make sure though. And also be good to consider having him sign something, y'know?

http://www.pommerville-urology.com/index.html

- Kira


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Kira, love your DDDC!


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
Hey Kira, DH might have to go down to your neck of the woods to get his V done...is there any Dr that you could reccomend down there that WONT try to pressure him into giving up his foreskin (or sneaking it off while things are numb)

I'm kinda paranoid about that...if you can't tell...

My brother got a V in the spring and not only did he insist on doing it without a drape, partially sitting up so he could watch the whole thing .... my SIL and their 4 kids were also in the room with him. I don't think any illegal circs could have happened









I would just insist on not having a drape and watching the procedure. Although I think it unlikely any doctor would perform a circ on an adult without permission - much too risky.

Laura


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Okay if he actually got it caught IN a split open aluminum can, it may have actually partially cut through already. I could see how getting a loose cut would be a lot better than having a ton of scar tissue.

What a freak accident though.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnr3301* 
ok, I just watched it, and that was funny!

I wouldn't put it past Jon Stewart to be a little opposed to it, even with his religious background. I think he has girls though?

JS knew the storyline, he probably was involved in writing the segment, he could have asked any other question, he didn't take the opprotunity to defend it, I think there is an anti-circ component to that.

call me nuts.

No, he has a young son. I remember watching the episode when he said that his son had been born the day before.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I really hope he was serious. I always hoped Ben's brother (Casey) would do the intactavist thing (it's only an assumption, but Casey and his wife are extremely crunchy and their son was born in Europe), but perhaps if Ben was already against it, it wasn't necessary.

I only hope that Ben's accident doesn't cause him to think 'well I'll get my son circumcised when he's a baby so that he doesn't have to go through the same experience as me".


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robin926* 
Okay, I read the link that ramlita posted.

Now I'm wondering... um, wasn't he wearing PANTS? That just seems bizarre.

have you seen the outfit? superheroes are always wearing skin tight spandex stuff...

we oughtta start a "jock straps for super heroes" movement









what a freak injury!


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
this is truly disturbing. I can't wait to see Michael Moore's next documentary...called 'SICKO' (about the medical world)

I wasnt aware of this. This would be a good opportunity to send letters to Moore urging him to do a penn and teller sort of treatment of circumcision in his documentary. You cant do a film on the absurdities and corruptness of the medical system without covering one of the most absurd and abhorrent cases of corruption and insanity of them all, infant circumcision.


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah, I just saw the clip.

It isn't _ALCOHOL_ we need to ply into him....

Its Frappaccinos!!!!









I can *totally* do that!!!!


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Kira~* 
You could call this fellow - I've been browsing his site and so far, so good....better to arrange a consultation to make sure though. And also be good to consider having him sign something, y'know?

http://www.pommerville-urology.com/index.html

- Kira

thank you Kira


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozzyemm* 
It isn't _ALCOHOL_ we need to ply into him....

Its Frappaccinos!!!!









Can I get him drunk anyway?

The article above is from Weird April 1 news. So is it for real? Or was this part of a running joke?







:


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

'well I'll get my son circumcised when he's a baby so that he doesn't have to go through the same experience as me".
I dobut it - he says he HATES circumcisions, afterall. I'm gonna take that to mean he hates them, period. He doesn't have that whole "I wish it was done as an infant" air about him you know?

And really, what are the chances of that happening to anybody else?


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Ben appeared totally serious, IMO. He looked like all he needed was a forum to discuss it and permission from his PR people







and he'd be glad to fully go into his feelings on the subject. Go Ben!

That stuff about the accident sounds like bullcaca to me. The odds of that happening would be incredible, and for him to not find an alternative to foreskin amputation would be highly unlikely. I'm sure he'd say "over my dead body" as most guys would if someone suggested cutting off a hunk of their penis. If he's circumcised he probably just found out the real deal like many of us did through research etc, and now he's pissed that he's missing his foreskin. If he's intact, it's obvious why he's against it.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I say we should all write him letters and give him props because I'm sure there are people writing him letters saying they're offended.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I do think it would be awesome if we could get him as a spokesman of sorts, and I do think it's dreadful if he went through what it sounds like he did.









I wonder if he's reading this thread...







:


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I say we should all write him letters and give him props because I'm sure there are people writing him letters saying they're offended.

That's a great idea.

~Nay


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I do think that a celebrity outwardly speaking out about it would have a great impact...though I can imagine that if he has indeed gone through such a loss emotionally it would be difficult. But, it would be taking a bad situation and making some good of it...!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Ben... Ben, come to us... we need you...

(C'mon, you KNOW celebs google their own names







. Does he have a MySpace, I wonder? I'll be your friend, Ben.)


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I say we should all write him letters and give him props because I'm sure there are people writing him letters saying they're offended.

What movies does he have coming out soon? I want to put my money where my mouth is and show him that I support him. I would love to get a bunch of intactivist together wearing some of Kira's t-shirts and take pictures of us going to his movie and send them to him.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Write Ben Affleck at:

Ben Affleck
c/o Creative Artists Agency
9380 Wilshire Blvd.,
Beverly Hills, CA 90212

Here is the adress if anyone plans to write to him...


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Thanks, Fi and InDaPhunk - I didn't see the interview and I really don't know much of Ben Affleck, so I was concerned - I'm happy to know it's unfounded!!


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

I have already sent an email to Michael Moore concerning Sicko and circumcision.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

i can not buy- he cut his penis on a can thing and needed to be circumsized?


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp* 
I have already sent an email to Michael Moore concerning Sicko and circumcision.

Michael Moore is from what i consider to be my own home town of Flint Michigan(I lived there for the first 11 years of my life). Unfortunately Michigan has one of the highest circumcision rates in the U.S. so he is most likely circumcised. But then again, he has a tendency not to care what the mainstream has to say, so maybe he would do it. I believe one of his first films was Roger and Me which is a story about the city of Flint and how General Motors essentially owned (ruled) flint and how he, and many other people blame GM for destroying flint. I was actually thinking of watching that movie again since i recently moved back to Michigan from Florida.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Go, Ben!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
Granted, i have not seen the clip yet...but it is a _comedy show._ If JS was involved in it, it was obviously in the context of _comedy._ Circumcision is not comedy--and it makes me uncomfortable to think that it was used in such a light.

JS takes on a lot of deadly serious topics and definitely uses his show as a political tool. His brand of humor is not yuk-yuk Man Show booby-fart-poop jokes and it's not America's Funniest Home Videos bloopery humor, it's more biting, sarcastic humor that's intended to make people think. I think there's a place for that, even in circumcision activism.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InDaPhunk* 
That stuff about the accident sounds like bullcaca to me. The odds of that happening would be incredible, and for him to not find an alternative to foreskin amputation would be highly unlikely. I'm sure he'd say "over my dead body" as most guys would if someone suggested cutting off a hunk of their penis. If he's circumcised he probably just found out the real deal like many of us did through research etc, and now he's pissed that he's missing his foreskin. If he's intact, it's obvious why he's against it.

I would almost agree but since most men who are intact have no idea what the foreskin does and what happens when it is gone he may have just went with the flow. As a new member we have here who was circed and had no idea what he was getting himself into.







And I doubt very seriously if it happened in the USA that any Dr. said "Lets try to save that foreskin" just not enough money in it to stitch it up.







:


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramlita* 
I looked around for more details, but this is all I could find about the accident:
http://www.the-nextlevel.com/board/a...php/t-705.html
You'd think with all the press the man has gotten over the past decade, there'd be more out there about something actually sort of newsworthy.









This is an April first, 2002 report here.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm a bit skeptical since crazy news stories are a longstanding April Fools Day joke.

Maybe check snopes to see if they have the scoop.

Jessica


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Boy, this is a tricky topic to research!
Here's the latest thing I found:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...3115706AAR8J34

Was it one of US who asked the question? It's from two days ago.









Not terribly illuminating...


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Nothing on Snopes, btw.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yeah- I meant to say Good Idea! about Snopes.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have not read all through this thread, but I had to say that years ago my brother was working as a bartender and he DID get Ben Affleck drunk!!! And he got kind of nasty too... there was a beer bottle thrown close to my brother's head if I remember correctly...


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

now that I think of it, didn't Ben do a stint in rehab for alcohol? maybe we should stick to the frappaccinos.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

I was thinking that too, but didn't want to be the buzzkiller









In the course of looking for a new online source for P&T's Circ episode, and just found this:
http://www.circumstitions.com/TVtalk.html

It paints a less appealing picture of Jon Stewart regarding circumcision, but it opened my eyes to
the wonderful outspokenness of Alan Cumming.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

This Alan Cumming?







:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...5-b9c03fd77e75

That's my dh on the right. He saw him in The Threepenny Opera in NYC. His pic with Anna Gasteyer didn't turn out.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone on one of my lists did the searching to find where to see this episode:

To watch video repeats of the Daily Show, go to comedycentral.com
and follow the links to daily show, then search video clips for Ben
Affleck this year, and click on Ben Affleck Pt. 2. If you can link
directly, the interview w/ Ben is here http://www.comedycentral.com/
sitewide/media_player/play.jhtml?itemId=75644 . The interview
focused on the paparazzi hounding Ben for years, camping out in his
front lawn, and ultimately causing the breakup of his engagement to
Jennifer Lopez.

Here's the joke:

It is the "Seat of Heat" segment.

John: "Fill in this tabloid headline... "BLANK-fueled Affleck goes
on anti-BLANK rant".

Ben : Um . Boy---uh --

John: I have the answer.

Ben: You do? Thank God, Because I was struggling --

John: I had a satellite truck on your lawn. Do you wanna know the
headline?

Ben: Sure, hit me.

John, showing a fake NYP front page: "Frappuccino-fueled Affleck
goes on anti-circumcision rant". (Audience roars w/ laughter.
Because circ is funny? Or because they agree?)

Ben, laughing: I hate the circumcisions. I really do. If I get a few
in me, I'll tell you about how much I hate them.

John: I understand if you get a few in you, you'll just get in your
car and go and whoever happens to get in your way you'll just go:
"Don't do it"

Ben: Keep that in mind.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I see. So it wasn't really something he said... the joke was presented to him and he ran with it. Oh well.

How I do love Alan Cumming!







He's insanely, hilariously adorable.
*
"S.P.U.N.K.- The Society for Penises Under No Knives!"* I think that's US!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I saw it. I was wondering if there was a particular reason... If he got a late in life circ, that makes sense...


----------

